# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Ăn vặt  Đà Nẵng

## Hana

*Mát lạnh với những món Ngon - Rẻ giải nhiệt mùa hè*



*Với cái nắng nóng của mùa hè này, chúng mình hãy thả cho tâm hồn ăn uống vào những món ngon Đà Nẵng như chè, kem… mát lạnh để giải tỏa cơn khát nhiệt ngày hè phải không nào?*



*Sữa chua nếp mít*
Sữa chua thơm được trộn cùng những múi mít vàng ươm đã được xé sợi sẵn vừa ăn, trộn cùng thạch, hạt é, hạt trân châu, nước cốt dừa… tất cả khi được hòa quyện vào nhau tạo nên một thức dùng giải nhiệt tốt cho những ngày nắng nóng. 
Bên cạnh vị mít giòn ngon thơm nức tạo nên nét chấm phá đặc biệt cho món sữa chua trộn này còn là những hạt trân châu nhân được làm từ củ mã thầy sần sật ăn vui miệng.
Nó còn có thêm phần nước cốt dừa chủ đạo thơm lừng và ngọt béo.Quán Không Tên địa chỉ 05-Mạc Đỉnh Chi rất nổi tiếng với món ăn thơm mát này.



*Chè Xuân Trang*
Chè ở đây cũng khá đa dạng và đủ vị ngon như chè dừa, chè mít, chè ngô, trân châu, khoai môn… cho bạn thoải mái lựa chọn. Chè được nấu vừa miệng và kết hợp cùng các món phụ gia đắt giá như cốt dừa, thạch, trân châu nên chè rất dễ ăn và dễ thích đối với teen chúng mình. Quán có chỗ ngồi rộng rãi cho những nhóm teen tụ tập cùng nhau. Quán nằm Ở đường Lê Duẩn và còn có thêm với bò khô cũng rất ngon.
Giá các món dao động từ 8k-12k rất hợp với túi tiền của chúng mình nhé!!!

Ngoài ra còn có chè Thái -  Liên ở đường Nguyễn Văn Linh cũng rất ngon. Chè nhiều cốt dừa, lại có một miếng sầu riêng khá bự nữa chứ, ăn thơm và béo ngậy. 




*Kem xôi Nam Định*

Với thời tiết nắng nóng, oi bức của miền Trung, còn gì tuyệt hơn khi nhâm nhi những muỗng kem mát lạnh. Kem xôi là một món quà vặt khá thú vị của Đà Nẵng. Vị mát lạnh, thơm lưng của những viên kem socola, sầu riêng, vani... quyện với từng hạt xôi dẻo nấu chung với đậu xanh được chế biến cầu kỳ, thêm vào đó là chút béo ngậy của sợi dừa khiến nó được xếp vào hàng món ngon Đà Nẵng. Giá 7k-12k/ly ở đường Ngô Sĩ Liên, Hòa Khánh.





*Sữa chua muối và mít lạnh*
Điểm khác biệt của sữa chua Đà Nẵng không chỉ nằm ở trong những chiếc hũ nhựa nhỏ xinh mà còn là bởi sự kết hợp vô cùng độc đáo của vị chua chua ngọt ngọt với chút mặn mặn của muối. Nếu bạn đã nếm thử thì bạn sẽ phát hiện chính cái mặn của muối phần nào giúp người ăn đỡ ngán hơn. Sữa chua muối bán nhiều ở quận 3, gần cầu Nguyễn Văn Trỗi với giá siêu rẻ chỉ 10k/khay, mỗi khay gồm 10 hũ. Ngoài sữa chua, những quán này còn bán mít ướp lạnh rất ngon với giá 5k/bao.  Đây là món ngon Đà Nẵng thu hút không ít teen sau những giờ học tập căng thẳng



*Tàu hũ cocktail*

Nguyên liệu là từ đậu nành nhưng tàu hũ ở Đà Nẵng rất đặc, mịn và kết dính cao. Đây là một trong những món ngon Đà Nẵng mà bạn không thể bỏ qua. Khi đổ đậu ra đĩa không vỡ nát nên thoạt nhìn người ta sẽ nghĩ ngay đến món rau câu mát lạnh. Tàu hũ thường được đựng trong những chiếc khuôn hình tròn. Tùy theo sở thích của khách, chủ tiệm kèm đá và các hương vị, hoa quả khác như socola, sầu riêng hay cocktail (hỗn hợp trái cây trộn cùng siro)... Múc từng thìa tàu hũ nhỏ đưa vào miệng, bạn sẽ cảm nhận rõ rệt được vị thơm, bùi, béo, mịn của đậu nành làm kỳ công hòa chung vị ngọt của đường. Một điểm lưu ý nhỏ là tàu hũ phải ăn nhanh bởi nếu để đá tan hết thì vị của tàu hũ sẽ nhạt đi phần nào. Bạn có thể ghé 15 đường Nguyễn Văn Linh để thưởng thức món tàu hũ ngon với giá từ 14k/ suất.

----------


## dung89

kem xôi Nam Định mình đã được ăn, mùa hè tất cả món này đều là sở thích

----------


## thaithuy5992

òa òa, nhìn thấy là thèm rồi/.............

----------


## phuongvtt1991

Thèm quá đi thôi

----------

